# Aquatic Grass?



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Please excuse my newbieness...I'm still relatively new at fishkeeping, but I know NOTHING about aquatic plants!

I'm planning on buying some easy, low-light plants for my 20G. I've already got a couple in mind. 

I've seen some tall, grass-looking plants in pictures and videos, and I'm wondering what it could be, and if there is a low-light ( diffused/indirect light from window, LED light of unknown Kelvin) plant like this.

Would it be Vallisneria, or is there something else?

Thanks for your help...and patience! :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There are a lot of grass looking aquarium plans like pygmy sword micro sword


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> There are a lot of grass looking aquarium plans like pygmy sword micro sword


Thanks! I like the look of the pygmy sword...I'll have to see if I can find it anywhere!

Does anyone know if Dwarf Sagittaria would be an option? I just saw a picture of it...


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're looking for a plant that really looks like grass on the lawn, then eleocharis parvula would be your best bet. I think it'll do ok in lower levels of light. Here's a nice photo of what it'll look like in the tank. But if you're looking for an extra-tall plant, then Vallisneria Nana is the one that has the thinnest, most grass-like leaves. Many of the other Vallisnerias look more like kelp, in my opinion.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

Oooh...the Vallisneria Nana is exactly the kind of thing I was looking for!

It looks like it likes medium/moderate light. I'm trying to figure out what I have.

My tank is on a table about 6 feet from my patio door. That door gets full sun in the mornings, till about 11 am. We have thin white curtains, so I would call it diffused light. So there's a few hours of natural sunlight there.

My lights are the LEDs that came with my Marineland 20G. I'm having a hard time finding out what temp (Kelvins) that light is...


----------

